# Need advice



## loggerheadsthief (Jun 18, 2007)

Please can anyone tell me who they insure their pets with. We are going over to europe with our Pug for 12months and need her insured for the entire trip. Every insurance company we look at only offer 30 day or multiple trip cover.


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Save your cash. When we enquired in 2005 they wanted £900.00 for both dogs 8O 8O so just take care, vets are cheaper in France :lol:


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Try Tesco


----------



## 96266 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry that I can't help you with any advice about where to go for your long term o'seas pet insurance other than don't be afraid to contact any of the main companies, many will flex their standard policies, but at a price... 

My main reason for entering this thread is to warn against the "save your cash" advice. The vet cost in France may be cheaper but is it cheap enough. One of my dogs took a very bad fall five years ago, resulting in a laminectomy (split open his vertebrae and realigned his spinal cord) - total cost £15,000 !!! Luckily this was covered in full by his insurance (less £50 excess!) He's now 13 and has since lead a full and very active life (working gundog). I know that this is a very rare case but, heck, that's the cases we insure against. Without insurance the choice would have been to pay up (borrow 15 grand) or put him down (one of my best friends!). I'm glad I didn't have to make that call - I'd probably still be paying the instalment now! 

I currently pay £160 per month to insure 4 working dogs and think its money well spent.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Our chow is currently insured for a year away in Europe with Halifax Pet Insurance. Ring 0845 2011752

Ian


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Have to say that when we had our German Pointer, PetPLan were the cheapest and the best for treatment paying when he had back problems. H


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Vets ARE cheaper in France, as long as you don't go to one in a city or huge town - then they cost!!

As with most things in France, if you have to go to a vet, try to make a little bit of effort with some words of French, then the vet will usually return the compliment and speak some English for you.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homerdog

Just check petplan for overseas travel !
To my horror just about to renew discovered Charlie was'nt covered out of the UK.

Roy


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks Roy.He's deceased now sadly, but was covered and we were in the position then of needing to be. Stupid mut was always getting into scrapes.  H


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Sorry Homerdog


----------

